# Girl poured acid on boyfriend’s penis after he released sex tape



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That'll leave a mark.
Girl poured acid on boyfriend Humphrey Khoza's penis after he released sex tape | Metro News


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ouch,,, but it sounds as if he deserved it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hold on, let's not rush to judgment. I'm going to have to see this video before I make up my mind. I'll probably need a few minutes alone too.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Seriously This was a black South African. This kind of stuff happens here a 1000 times a day every day out in the "locations" (townships) where they reside. They seriously do prove darwin right most times


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's been said Hell has no furry as a woman scorned!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Someone should have done that to this guy.

http://pulse.ng/gist/father-of-many...s-300-children-wants-more-kids-id3447078.html


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Good for her!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What kinda acid?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

She went to easy on him!!
Lemme at em!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I do not blame the girl for being ticked off. Harsh penalty.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

There are other ways other than incriminating yourself to make an idiot pay for their stupidity. Still, Bobbit came to mind right away. This does happen.

And oh ya, shouldn't it read 'ex-boyfriend'?? Still, a video done under consent shouldn't cause you to lose your penis and piss through a tube the rest of your life.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe if more of these fools had their penises dissolved in acid we wouldn't have;

The huge number of aborted babies every year
The huge number of neglected children
The huge number of out of wedlock births resulting in a huge number of older thugs who never had an active loving father.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Maiming is okay now. Got it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Maybe if more of these fools had their penises dissolved in acid we wouldn't have;
> 
> The huge number of aborted babies every year
> The huge number of neglected children
> The huge number of out of wedlock births resulting in a huge number of older thugs who never had an active loving father.


Not standing up for the guy. Just saying ouch. There are population issues and certain depravity for certain. I'm not commenting about the their way of life though I understand the consideration.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well all us old filling station guys know..a little sulfuric acid on the private parts aint going to shrink the man tool up much smaller than the Lord intended. What are them folks smoking? Hanging out on here is sorta like reading the national Enquirer. Yall are really fixing to piss me off. 

e


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Knarley Dude!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

James m said:


> Someone should have done that to this guy.
> 
> Father Of Many Nations: Nigerian man with 58 wives, 300 children, wants more kids


 I wonder if just half of the 58 wives are nags? Just one drives me nuts.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'd be pissed off if someone posted a sex tape on the Internet without my permission. I'd also be really, really, pissed off if someone poured acid on my dick.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a lesson for you younger guys here.
No matter how attractive a girl looks, no matter how sweet she talks, all women are at least partially crazy.
And some are REALLY crazy. 
You need to ascertain which one you are dealing with before you get too carried away.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think RPD just stepped in it. Getting out the popcorn.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is a lesson for you younger guys here.
> No matter how attractive a girl looks, no matter how sweet she talks, all women are at least partially crazy.
> And some are REALLY crazy.
> You need to ascertain which one you are dealing with before you get too carried away.


Brings up a conversation I had last night with Mrs Slippy after got I home from a business trip;

Her: Slippy, I took a walk today around the Lodge and saw a lot of coyote tracks, they are going to get one of our dogs one day.

Me: I noticed that too last weekend. I think I'll set up and try to kill some tomorrow evening.

Her: Good, because I think they are all over the place.

Me: Yep, I'm on it. There are tracks everywhere and them howlin' at night is very close.

Her: Good, But...You're not going to use that varmit call that worked so well last time you hunted coyotes are you?

Me: Yeah, I use it because it works.

Her: I don't like the idea of you calling them onto our land.

Me: Too late dear, they are already here. You and I have both seen the sign and hear them at night. It'll be OK.

Her: Good, I want you to kill some of them. Just don't use the call to call them up to our land OK?

Me: (To myself) Stop this right now and just agree, just agree just agree...But no...I say...So what do you recommend I do then Ms Great Coyote hunter?

Her: Just call them onto our neighbors land then shoot them.

Me: I'm not hunting on our neighbors land, that ain't how we do things. No way.

Her: Well you can call the coyotes up to the neighbors land and then text the neighbors before you shoot to let them know right?

Me: (to myself) : Do you think she'll mind if I get up and announce I am going on another business trip right now at 10 pm while in my boxers? Or should I just walk into the next room and cut my ears off?

Crazy...


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Wait...I never see sex videos on social media. I thought you had to go to separate sites for that?!

Pretty harsh penalty either way.


----------

